# Kaufmann -- Bjoreling gala



## violadamore2

If you want to listen/watch the recent Jussi Bjoreling gala from the Swedish Opera,

here's the link
http://svtplay.se/v/2520898/veckans_forestallning/jussigala?cb,a1364145,1,f,-1/pb,a1364142,1,f,-1/pl,v,,2520898/sb,p128512,1,f,-1


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thank you. I boolmarked the link to watch later. I am a great admirer of Jussi's voice. I feel that he was the Tenor of the Century.


----------

